# HS720 AM wheels stuck



## scottymac (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have a HS720AM which has been a great machine the last two seasons. This season it is getting a lot more use though with more frequent snow falls of wet heavier snow.

I have been having an issue though with sometimes the wheels getting stuck with the heavier snow and almost freezing; thus having to push the machine on the surface. It still works fine but obviously requires more effort. Unfortunately, I do no have a heated garage (unheated) and not sure what if anything I can do. This seems to be happening within the first 10 minutes of using the machine.

Otherwise, the machine starts first pull, throws snow very well, and goes through a good 10 inch pile fairly quickly. All in all I am impressed with this single stage machine. 

I would appreciate anyone's insight.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Have you checked the drive belt lately. Anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Have you checked the drive belt lately. Anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


 it is a single stage blower so the belt has nothing to do with the wheels. if your Honda is anything like my toro ss then the wheels shouldn't have much to do when blowing snow the machine is pulled along by the paddles, so are your paddles in need of replacing? you say it is blowing snow pretty good so how does it roll in the garage, are you dragging it or are the wheels rolling


hello scott welcome to SBF


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> it is a single stage blower so the belt has nothing to do with the wheels. if your Honda is anything like my toro ss then the wheels shouldn't have much to do when blowing snow the machine is pulled along by the paddles, so are your paddles in need of replacing? you say it is blowing snow pretty good so how does it roll in the garage, are you dragging it or are the wheels rolling
> 
> 
> hello scott welcome to SBF


*OOOOOPS my bad there, MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER.*


----------



## scottymac (Dec 18, 2016)

Detrbuzzard,

The paddles should be fine although I have not inspected. I have used this unit maybe 6 times between last year and this season. The wheels stay stuck with snow in the garage until it melts and then slides fine. 

Unfortunately, the last couple snow here in SE Michigan were a bit wet and heavy so my wheels would stick within minutes of using the machine. Sometimes I could give them a bit of "kick" and it would work freely for another few minutes and then get stuck again thus leaving me to simply push the machine without the wheels turning.

I wonder if some grease on the axle may help? I was just curious if anyone has had a similar issue and if there were any tricks to resolving.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

scottymac said:


> Detrbuzzard,
> 
> The paddles should be fine although I have not inspected. I have used this unit maybe 6 times between last year and this season. The wheels stay stuck with snow in the garage until it melts and then slides fine.
> 
> ...


*Yeah I would grease up those axle shafts 4 sure.*


----------



## bengun (Jun 13, 2017)

I have the same problem with my new HS720C. The left wheel won't make one revolution when I spin it - the right wheel goes forever with one spin. Had it back to the dealer - he greased the axle - same problem - no change. I'm wondering if the axle isn't bent. I'll be taking both wheels off and swapping them to the other side - if the left wheel still binds - back to the dealer it goes.


----------



## opusdave (Jan 31, 2018)

I have the same exact problem with my Honda. The left wheel (exhaust side) cakes up with snow that turns to ice and consequently the wheel stops turning making it a **** of a chore to push the machine along. I suspect this is a design issue that was somehow overlooked. Wondering if this could be due to exhaust heat inadvertently heating the left side wheel and causing snow to adhere to the wheel and ice to form? I strongly believe this is what is happening. Must say it's really ticking me off considering what I paid for an otherwise nice unit. Anyone else agree this could be cause? DC


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Guys, Don't you get it? If your sidewalk was clear in the first place then snow and ice would not get around the wheel and axle and cause a problem of the wheel not spinning!

?????????????


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I wonder if using a more water resistant grease, that won't wash out, would help.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Google Fluid film. Buy the 11.75 oz can. Remove the wheels, and clean any rust off, then spray the axles. U prob wont have this problem again ? I do this on my Honda HS621 single stage wheels and never a problem(i will point out that the wheels are made better, heavier as is the whole machine).
A lot of us use Fluid film on our whole machines... best rust preventative and lubricant around. Don't use grease, it can get stiff in cold weather... those wheels easily freeze up.

Good luck


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Motor City said:


> I wonder if using a more water resistant grease, that won't wash out, would help.


Marine grease would be ideal for this application. 

Defrost first if nessesary then pull the wheel off and grease.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Can you go to harbor freight and buy a new set of wheels see how that works?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

opusdave, you're describing ice sticking to the wheels, I think. Not the wheels simply having too much friction on the axle when rotating. 

Could you make an exhaust deflector, as a test, to see if that helps keep the wheel cool, and snow-free? Tin foil might be enough just to see if it does anything. 

I have had a few SS machines (electric). In certain snow, snow would stick to the wheels, which was annoying. And on the deck, the wood didn't give a lot of grip, to help "force" the wheel to turn. Pavement might be better. The current machine has larger diameter wheels, which appear to help. If the wheels could flex (air-filled, or maybe soft rubber, or firm foam), the flexing might help make the snow come off. 

Just as a thought, silicone spray, or similar, on the wheel itself, might help avoid the snow sticking to the wheels.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I've had a couple of HS520's and never heard of this problem. I thought the 720 was just a bigger engine essentially, and even used the same paddle kit (could be wrong).

Did they change the design of the exhaust??? Looks to me like it still leaves by the side.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

UPDATE 2019: I am experiencing the same problem (2nd season with my 720). Weird. I can't recall if it was just the left wheel or both, but will pay more attention next use. What I do notice is that the wheels cake up with snow to such a point that when I pull it back in to my garage (with its smooth floor) from the driveway (with its rougher finish), the caked up wheels just slide (not turn). 

I'll see if I can look at my older 520 that I gave away to check the tread pattern on those wheels.

Or maybe this is a weight thing? The increased weight of the 720 packs the ice into the treads more than the 520? That seems more reasonable to me.


----------



## Kilty (Nov 25, 2012)

I have the same issue, the snow cakes up on the wheels. It has nothing to do with the axel. I hit the wheels with a dose of WD-40 before blowing and it seems to help with the sticking.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

I wonder if it's heat from the chassis getting radiated towards the wheels causing them to be slightly warmer than ambient and causing the snow to stick. Besides pulling stuff apart and looking and probably putting some insulation deep down in there to keep heat from the area, I'd just spray with wd-40 or fluid film or what have you to keep the snow from sticking.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

I had the same problem on my 720, I called Honda and talked to the Warranty people. They sent me a set of HS520 wheels to try. They are the same size but made out of something different. I forgot I had them and now I will swap them out and see what happens this year. Thanks for reminding me .....


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I just picked up a HS720, guess I’ll have to see it it gives me problems, keep us. Posted on how the 520 wheels work.


----------



## Hondasnow (Nov 20, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> UPDATE 2019: I am experiencing the same problem (2nd season with my 720). Weird. I can't recall if it was just the left wheel or both, but will pay more attention next use. What I do notice is that the wheels cake up with snow to such a point that when I pull it back in to my garage (with its smooth floor) from the driveway (with its rougher finish), the caked up wheels just slide (not turn).
> 
> I'll see if I can look at my older 520 that I gave away to check the tread pattern on those wheels.
> 
> Or maybe this is a weight thing? The increased weight of the 720 packs the ice into the treads more than the 520? That seems more reasonable to me.


I had the same problem last winter with my HS720AA and called Honda a couple times, most recently last week. They finally have enough complaints that they are recalling the existing wheels and replacing with new ones, plus the push nuts. 

You should call your local Honda power equipment dealer and give them your snow blower’s serial number and the following replacement part numbers:
Wheels #42700-V10-003
Push nuts #90301-V10-000

I hope that helps someone and happy snow blowing!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Hondasnow said:


> I had the same problem last winter with my HS720AA and called Honda a couple times, most recently last week. They finally have enough complaints that they are recalling the existing wheels and replacing with new ones, plus the push nuts.
> 
> You should call your local Honda power equipment dealer and give them your snow blower’s serial number and the following replacement part numbers:
> Wheels #42700-V10-003
> ...


Seriously? I'm shocked. This is a common problem I've seen on other brands including Toros. I swapped out my existing Honda wheels for some generic lawn mower wheels with a less aggressive tread pattern and the same thing happened so I just went back to the existing Honda wheels. Also tried Fluid Film and silicon. No big improvement and it messes up your garage floor of course.

I will check with my dealer in Calgary, but will be even more shocked if they know anything about it. Based on the HSS chute redesign experience, Canadian dealers always seem to be about a year+ behind USA dealers. Maybe due to volume, but I know lots of Canucks had to show their dealers that the chute was even an issue before they reacted.

That is such interesting news. Thank for sharing @Hondasnow .


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> Seriously? I'm shocked. This is a common problem I've seen on other brands including Toros. I swapped out my existing Honda wheels for some generic lawn mower wheels with a less aggressive tread pattern and the same thing happened so I just went back to the existing Honda wheels. Also tried Fluid Film and silicon. No big improvement and it messes up your garage floor of course.
> 
> I will check with my dealer in Calgary, but will be even more shocked if they know anything about it. Based on the HSS chute redesign experience, Canadian dealers always seem to be about a year+ behind USA dealers. Maybe due to volume, but I know lots of Canucks had to show their dealers that the chute was even an issue before they reacted.
> 
> That is such interesting news. Thank for sharing @Hondasnow .


Just contacted my dealer and he ran the serial number—as expected, no recalls here in Canada yet. I'll keep trying but expect it will be a year before we see anything. Thanks again @Hondasnow


----------



## Hondasnow (Nov 20, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Seriously? I'm shocked. This is a common problem I've seen on other brands including Toros. I swapped out my existing Honda wheels for some generic lawn mower wheels with a less aggressive tread pattern and the same thing happened so I just went back to the existing Honda wheels. Also tried Fluid Film and silicon. No big improvement and it messes up your garage floor of course.
> 
> I will check with my dealer in Calgary, but will be even more shocked if they know anything about it. Based on the HSS chute redesign experience, Canadian dealers always seem to be about a year+ behind USA dealers. Maybe due to volume, but I know lots of Canucks had to show their dealers that the chute was even an issue before they reacted.
> 
> That is such interesting news. Thank for sharing @Hondasnow .


Honda corporate told me that if my dealer wasn’t familiar with it to have them call Honda directly. Having the part numbers on hand will hopefully help you narrow in. (I am assuming they use the same numbers in Canada).


----------



## Hondasnow (Nov 20, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Just contacted my dealer and he ran the serial number—as expected, no recalls here in Canada yet. I'll keep trying but expect it will be a year before we see anything. Thanks again @Hondasnow


Maybe just try ordering the parts yourself that I listed above? Good luck my friend.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Hondasnow said:


> Maybe just try ordering the parts yourself that I listed above? Good luck my friend.


Agreed. Both my 520 and my 720 are out of warranty, so I'd have to buy them anyways. 

Looks like the wheel number is the discontinued part number. Sometimes they issue a new part number and other times they just replace the part, but retain the part number. Problem that causes is when you order, you never know what will arrive. 

Do you know if the tread patten is different or if there is something on the new design that makes it stand out? What should we be looking for if ordering online? I know whenever there is a recall a lot of people try to off load discontinued parts as new on eBay, etc.

Sorry for all the questions but you stumbled upon some interesting intell here


----------



## Hondasnow (Nov 20, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Agreed. Both my 520 and my 720 are out of warranty, so I'd have to buy them anyways.
> 
> Looks like the wheel number is the discontinued part number. Sometimes they issue a new part number and other times they just replace the part, but retain the part number. Problem that causes is when you order, you never know what will arrive.
> 
> ...


One thing I forget to mention is that my Honda dealer told me today that the part numbers I gave them is different from the service bulletin they have from Honda. Hmm...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Just thought I'd update this thread with the official response from Honda Canada. It's kind of dismissive, as expected. It wouldn't have taken more than a phone call to get some more info for me. I'll just keep checking back I suppose. You can look up recalls by serial number on online, but I find the lookup through the dealer works better.



> >>>>>>>>


_Hi, hoping you can help.

I'm in Canada, but an American acquaintance informs me that Honda has recalled the wheel assembly for Honda HSS720 snowblowers. I think it is part #42700-V10-003. I've spoken with my dealer in Calgary, Alberta, but he informs me there is as of yet no recall on the wheels. I know the wheels have been an issue to Honda snowblower customers dating back to the HS520 model because they ice up and seize in cold weather conditions.

Can you advise if there is indeed a recall in the USA, and if so, when Canadian customers can expect to see new parts available?

My model's serial number is: SAAA-1028227
-----------
Pete

Good afternoon Pete, 

Thank you for contacting Honda Canada.

As you may already be aware, the specificity of recalls is issued on a limited number of vehicles and recall notifications are always sent to vehicle owner's whose vehicles are being affected by a recall. If any safety recalls are issued in the future, the owner will be notified.

Please note there are currently no outstanding recalls on your Snowblower, bearing Vehicle Identification Number (VIN: SAAA-1028227).

In an attempt at determining the root cause of your situation, we recommend you make an appointment to have your vehicle diagnosed by a Honda Dealership. We assure you that the service manager and their technicians will do their best to ensure the proper functionality of your vehicle, as per Honda standards. Please note, we cannot perform a diagnostic by email nor speculate as to what the root cause(s) are, regarding the symptoms your vehicle may be experiencing.

Please feel free to visit the following link on our website, where you will have the option to locate the closest authorized Honda Dealer, by entering your postal code or city of residence: 

Honda Dealership & Showroom Locator | Honda Canada

We thank you again for taking the time to contact Honda Canada, and allowing us the opportunity to respond.

Sincerely,

HONDA CANADA INC.

Shantelle-amber
Customer Relations Specialist_


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

That.s our typical Honda of Canada, don't know a car from a snowblower or anything else, Having quite a time with Honda and the wife's car???


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Johnny G1 said:


> That.s our typical Honda of Canada, don't know a car from a snowblower or anything else, Having quite a time with Honda and the wife's car???


LOL, sadly.


----------



## Hondasnow (Nov 20, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Just thought I'd update this thread with the official response from Honda Canada. It's kind of dismissive, as expected. It wouldn't have taken more than a phone call to get some more info for me. I'll just keep checking back I suppose. You can look up recalls by serial number on online, but I find the lookup through the dealer works better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer, buddy. I forget if I mentioned this, but maybe you can just order parts through a US dealer or call Honda USA.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Hondasnow said:


> Bummer, buddy. I forget if I mentioned this, but maybe you can just order parts through a US dealer or call Honda USA.


Yeah you did—thanks. I will as soon as I determine if the part numbers are the same and see a pic of the new wheels. I've had this experience before where Honda changes a part, but the distributors online just sell the old part to you as a "suitable replacement" for the new part. So I won't buy until I'm certain it is the new part. Once bitten, twice shy right?

More importantly I want to know what makes the new part different, and can you differentiate it from the old one? Someone I know suggested that maybe they are using a different type of rubber. That might make sense; if the rubber were softer, the snow between the tread groves would compress and expand as the tire turns, possibly dislodging the snow and ice, and preventing additional buildup. It's an interesting theory—something retired guys like me to ponder as we have nothing else to do except annoy our wives.

I soooo want to be a MythBuster. I think guys on this forum may be more interested in snowblowers than Honda.

Thanks again.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

Curious to know if they sent you the wheels and push nuts yet? If so, can you see/feel a difference?



Hondasnow said:


> I had the same problem last winter with my HS720AA and called Honda a couple times, most recently last week. They finally have enough complaints that they are recalling the existing wheels and replacing with new ones, plus the push nuts.
> 
> You should call your local Honda power equipment dealer and give them your snow blower’s serial number and the following replacement part numbers:
> Wheels #42700-V10-003
> ...


----------



## Hondasnow (Nov 20, 2020)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> Curious to know if they sent you the wheels and push nuts yet? If so, can you see/feel a difference?


I just got my snowblower back from the dealer today and the wheels have a thinner 
and slightly softer tread on them. It seems like they won’t get as much snow or ice stuck in the tread, but will try to update once we get a decent snowfall to try it out.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Now I know what to look for when searching out the new wheels. Thanks.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

The new wheels are about 1/4” narrower than the old and have a different tread pattern. I don’t notice any difference in the feel of the rubber. (These wheels were made September 2019, and just received today directly from Honda.)


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> The new wheels are about 1/4” narrower than the old and have a different tread pattern. I don’t notice any difference in the feel of the rubber. (These wheels were made September 2019, and just received today directly from Honda.)


Bevelled edges on the tread blocks FTW!


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

tabora said:


> Bevelled edges on the tread blocks FTW!


Those are the same wheels from the HS 520 that Honda sent me 2 years ago. Ask me how i know? I finally got around to installing them today. Hopefully we will get some snow soon so i can see if they are any better. The tread feels like it may be a little harder rubber/plastic compound


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to chime in. I bought my HS720C here in Canada on November 2019 and it came with the new wheels. I just went to my shed to start my 2 blowers to ''exercise'' them a bit because I took them out of summerization a month ago and only used my 720 once so far and didn't use the 1332 yet cause of lack of snow. I checked my 720 wheels and surprise, surprise, the new wheels are on it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> The new wheels are about 1/4” narrower than the old and have a different tread pattern. I don’t notice any difference in the feel of the rubber. (These wheels were made September 2019, and just received today directly from Honda.)
> View attachment 171063


My spidey sense is going off a bit here. Without a change to the rubber composition, I'm dubious that this minor change in tread pattern could have a dramatic enough effect to solve the problem. I look forward to some reviews of the "new" wheels. Starting to wonder if Honda just consolidated the design for a couple of different machines (lawnmowers maybe?) into just one wheel design.

I hope I am wrong, but a different rubber composition just makes more sense to me as a solution. 

I miss Robert.


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

I just used my 720C once this year but last year, the snow got stuck on the wheels one in a while even having the new threads on them. Since I didn't get the previous wheels, I cannot compare the two. It was not that big of a deal, after finishing clearing the snow, got a small plastic scraper and cleaned them. Didn't try fluid film though.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

I am happy to report that the new wheels from Honda (HS 520 Wheels) worked. I did not have any snow build up during my 3 hr clean up today . This snow was a B!t*@. We had about 6 inches of snow then a layer of sleet and freezing rain then 4 more inches of snow. This is the first storm ever I had to use both the Honda HS720 and my Simplicity Signature Pro.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

This was the first time using my new to me HS720. I have in my possession a set of the new wheels, but I wanted to try it with the old ones before I made the swap. I can confirm that the old wheels caked up immediately and did not want to rotate at all. I mean this happened within 20' of blowing 6" of pasty/heavy snow. I will be putting on the new ones as soon as everything has defrosted!


----------



## RickM46 (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi guys, just got my new set of wheels for my HS720 - wheels 42700-V10-003, CAPS 90301-V10-0 from Ebay from seller northlawnsnow - ordered Tuesday and showed up today, Thursday. The new wheels are the exact same diameter but just a little narrower in width than the stock wheels.

Got some snow here in Indiana last week and sure enough one of the OE wheels got clogged with snow and didn't turn well. So now, I am about to install the new ones.

However, is there a good way to remove the end caps from the axle????


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> This was the first time using my new to me HS720. I have in my possession a set of the new wheels, but I wanted to try it with the old ones before I made the swap. I can confirm that the old wheels caked up immediately and did not want to rotate at all. I mean this happened within 20' of blowing 6" of pasty/heavy snow. I will be putting on the new ones as soon as everything has defrosted!


Please report your results once you have tried them and if you have the new part# for the wheels I'd like to know that too. Thanks.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

RickM46 said:


> However, is there a good way to remove the end caps from the axle????


I just replaced mine last week. I used vice grips to pull off the push nuts. It took a bit of effort and I can see why they are single use.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I look forward to reporting back, all I need is some SNOW! Haven’t had any in over a month...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> I look forward to reporting back, all I need is some SNOW! Haven’t had any in over a month...


We got 3 feet up here in Calgary....come on up !


----------



## RickM46 (Jan 15, 2021)

Calgary, the part numbers for the wheels and caps are: wheels 42700-V10-003, CAPS 90301-V10-0 

CT, removing the caps, did you just pull them straight off or did you twist and turn them off???


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow! Not sure a single stage would be helpful.



CalgaryPT said:


> We got 3 feet up here in Calgary....come on up !


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

RickM46 said:


> Calgary, the part numbers for the wheels and caps are: wheels 42700-V10-003, CAPS 90301-V10-0
> 
> CT, removing the caps, did you just pull them straight off or did you twist and turn them off???


Thanks.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I grabbed them by the flange and rocked them back and forth. I was thinking I’d save them, but they got ruined.



RickM46 said:


> CT, removing the caps, did you just pull them straight off or did you twist and turn them off???


----------



## RickM46 (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks CT, kind of figured they were one way caps; I just wanted to make sure I didn't booger the axle; got an extra set with the wheels just in case. Then, there is always epoxy as a finishing touch.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

RickM46 said:


> Thanks CT, kind of figured they were one way caps; I just wanted to make sure I didn't booger the axle; got an extra set with the wheels just in case.





CTHuskyinMA said:


> Wow! Not sure a single stage would be helpful.


Yeah, I got the HSS724ACTD (tracked model) as well. It got a lot of use for 26 properties. Took two days and 4 shear pins. But I had fun  The 720 is still my favourite.


----------



## COCAM (Jan 16, 2021)

Received my parts today - wheels 42700-V10-003, CAPS 90301-V10-0. Removal of old parts went fine. The new wheels feel tighter on the axle compared to the original wheels. The wheel will turn but I can't spin it freely like the old wheel. Any one else have this issue?


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I put grease on the axle before I put the new wheels on, so I didn’t notice any difference in resistance.



COCAM said:


> Received my parts today - wheels 42700-V10-003, CAPS 90301-V10-0. Removal of old parts went fine. The new wheels feel tighter on the axle compared to the original wheels. The wheel will turn but I can't spin it freely like the old wheel. Any one else have this issue?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> My spidey sense is going off a bit here. Without a change to the rubber composition, I'm dubious that this minor change in tread pattern could have a dramatic enough effect to solve the problem. I look forward to some reviews of the "new" wheels. Starting to wonder if Honda just consolidated the design for a couple of different machines (lawnmowers maybe?) into just one wheel design.
> 
> I hope I am wrong, but a different rubber composition just makes more sense to me as a solution.
> 
> I miss Robert.





CTHuskyinMA said:


> I put grease on the axle before I put the new wheels on, so I didn’t notice any difference in resistance.


Anxiously awaiting feedback from those on the forum that use them...still looks to me like they just started using a single wheel pattern for their mowers and blowers. I'm suspicious that they had a crack team of engineers sit down and address the problem 15 years after it was identified. I hope I am wrong, BUT I'm wondering if it isn't just wishful thinking on all our parts....(including mine), however...


----------



## ronco67 (Jan 19, 2021)

I just recently purchased a HS720ASA used it twice and dealt with the clogging wheels. I found out there is a service bulletin #31 dated September 2018 by calling Honda today, it effects a range of serial numbers that dealer will replace under warranty with new wheels and nuts as long as your unit is still under warranty. I am trying to get a copy of the service bulletin that I will share if I can get.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

ronco67 said:


> I just recently purchased a HS720ASA used it twice and dealt with the clogging wheels. I found out there is a service bulletin #31 dated September 2018 by calling Honda today, it effects a range of serial numbers that dealer will replace under warranty with new wheels and nuts as long as your unit is still under warranty. I am trying to get a copy of the service bulletin that I will share if I can get.


Thanks. I'd love to see that SB. According to a different post SB31 appears to relate to two stage machines though...https://www.snowblowerforum.com/threads/honda-snow-blower-clogging-concerns-official-update-from-honda-with-parts-info.143083/page-8


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> looks to me like they just started using a single wheel pattern for their mowers and blowers


That highlighted line is just a typo. Should have said Blowers, not Mowers...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

tabora said:


> That highlighted line is just a typo. Should have said Blowers, not Mowers...
> View attachment 173903


I have the same wheels on my Honda lawnmower though....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> I have the same wheels on my Honda lawnmower though....


What model mower? I can certainly see Honda using the same wheels in similar non-driven applications.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

tabora said:


> What model mower? I can certainly see Honda using the same wheels in similar non-driven applications.


I have two older mowers, a couple blowers, and misc parts in a storage locker. Next time I go there I'll snap some pics. One starts with HS2XX for sure.

This wheel thing is certainly low on my list of priorities, but the "that bugs me" factor has increased over the years. I might go to my local Princess Auto store (like your Harbor Freight kind of) and look for some small pneumatic wheels. I may even have some around the shop that can be adapted if I machine some acetal bushings.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> One starts with HS2XX for sure.


HS prefixes are for snowblowers... The Honda Lawnmower prefixes (unless there's some additional Canada market ones I don't know about) are:

HR
HRA
HRB
HRC
HRM
HRN
HRR
HRS
HRT
HRX
HRZ


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

tabora said:


> HS prefixes are for snowblowers... The Honda Lawnmower prefixes (unless there's some additional Canada market ones I don't know about) are:
> 
> HR
> HRA
> ...


I'm sure you are correct. At least I got the "H" right.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> I'm sure you are correct. At least I got the "H" right.


And for the record, I have mowed the lawn when it still had snow on it. Not that uncommon in Canada.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> And for the record, I have mowed the lawn when it still had snow on it. Not that uncommon in Canada.


Or in Maine...


----------



## ronco67 (Jan 19, 2021)

I called Honda cust service to verify my machine was registered then asked questions about wheels, he found a sb 31 regarding model HS720 regarding wheel issue with snow /ice and told me to check with dealer. I stopped at dealer this afternoon who verified there was a sb31 for a HS720 and placed order for new wheels and nuts. Will advise once I get parts.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

3-4” of heavy sticky snow and the new wheels had zero snow sticking to them. I was quite surprised actually. In other news, my chute was constantly clogging and needed to be cleared often.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I had snow sticking to my Toro single stage as well. The wheels were still rotating, but because it was out of round, the snowblower bounce up and down every time the wheels come around a high spot.

Certain type of wet snow stick to the wheels. Doesn't happen often, but it is annoying to deal with.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> 3-4” of heavy sticky snow and the new wheels had zero snow sticking to them. I was quite surprised actually. In other news, my chute was constantly clogging and needed to be cleared often.
> View attachment 174316


Thanks for the report. I guess I will look into the new wheels up here in Canuckland.


----------



## Kilty (Nov 25, 2012)

Snow was sticking to my HS720 wheels, as well. I simply hit them and the chute with a squirt of WD40 and problem solved. I do the same thing with my shovels. All of my equipment is stored in a warm garage so the snow is naturally going to stick when I go out in freezing temperatures.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe one could change over to treads and see how that works? 😉


----------



## ronco67 (Jan 19, 2021)

ronco67 said:


> I called Honda cust service to verify my machine was registered then asked questions about wheels, he found a sb 31 regarding model HS720 regarding wheel issue with snow /ice and told me to check with dealer. I stopped at dealer this afternoon who verified there was a sb31 for a HS720 and placed order for new wheels and nuts. Will advise once I get parts.


Did get new wheels from dealer under warranty 
Part number 42700-v10-s11za wheel and 90301-v10-000 nuts, have used 4 times since installed last week have not had issue with clogging anymore.


----------



## squwish (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi, I am trying to order the new wheels but I see two different part numbers mentioned in this thread. 1) 42700-V10-S11ZA and 2) 42700-V10-003
Which one do I get? I am tired of clogged wheels.


----------



## ronco67 (Jan 19, 2021)

squwish said:


> Hi, I am trying to order the new wheels but I see two different part numbers mentioned in this thread. 1) 42700-V10-S11ZA and 2) 42700-V10-003
> Which one do I get? I am tired of clogged wheels.


You could use either number you listed. The part number that ends in s11za is gray wheel, 003 is white wheel. I know some have contacted Honda and they sent replacements to them at no cost mine were replaced under warranty as there is a service bulletin on the issue of clogging wheel an my machine was only 1 month old.


----------



## COCAM (Jan 16, 2021)

I have used the blower twice now in the past 10 days with the new wheels. First time was 4" and single digit temperatures. The second time was 6"-8" inches with temperatures in the uppers 20s. The wheels performed flawlessly. My tire guru after examining both tires says the compound on the replacement tire is softer and more pliable.


----------



## Jb72 (11 mo ago)

You nailed the cause. My solution is to create a scraper, attached to downtube.


----------

